# Chopstick holders



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

They've just come out of the oven, so they still have to cool before I can paint them. I'm thinking about selling a couple of them on Etsy.


----------



## blu the betta (Dec 31, 2012)

very very creative! you did a great job. i love the fish shape. are you going to paint them?


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

Yup! I think I might paint the pair we're keeping to look like Mushu and Lillith.

Tomorrow I'm going to try a CT.


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

My holdbacks are painted. And glossed, they'll probably be sticky though, because I broke the stupid aerosol can's spray nozzle, so it went a little crazy. >_<


----------



## Indigo Betta (Sep 27, 2012)

those are so cute!! i love them!


----------



## Fenghuang (Dec 28, 2012)

I NEED THOSE!

*ahem*

They're adorable. ^^


----------



## isochronism (Nov 24, 2012)

Skye, I first thought those were chinese dumplings...


----------



## rubinthebetta (Oct 9, 2012)

So cute! If I used chopsticks more often, I would snatch one right up!


----------



## FeatherStone (Mar 6, 2013)

Love how you made them shine. What did you use to do that?


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

I used a spray gloss, that gives them the shine. Be careful, too much and they get sticky, and it's almost impossible to make that stop. >_<

I'm working on a pair for Syriiven, and I have a pair of blanks kicking around. I love using my chopsticks, and I kept seeing the rests... "well dang, I can make those!!"


----------



## Kithy (Nov 21, 2012)

Really cute!! 

I think it's a great idea :3 If they're not too spendy to make then I'd say open up for some commissions on Etsy to sell!


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

I don't know if I'm really going to sell these, or if it's going to be an occasional thing.


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

here are Syriiven's


----------



## FeatherStone (Mar 6, 2013)

I've never used spray gloss before. If its really sticky try clear nail polish. I've used it for some shells that I wanted to turn into "beads".


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

of course I would delete the link I was using.








^Syriiven's

My fiance figured that rinsing them helps a little

Mine holding some chopsticks!


----------



## bettacrazygirl86 (Jan 21, 2013)

I would LOVE one (or two) if you sold them!


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

CT!!









HM









Both (individuals)


----------



## Fenghuang (Dec 28, 2012)

Are those mine?  I hadn't seen the top view. They look so good!


----------



## Indigo Betta (Sep 27, 2012)

awesome i really need to get some model clayXD


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

those are the figurines. I'll send you the top view of yours. ^_^


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

Fenghuang!


----------



## Fenghuang (Dec 28, 2012)

Yay! Thank you so much, Skye! They're so pretty.


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

You're welcome!


----------



## Syriiven (Aug 15, 2012)

All of em are really cute =) Can't promise mine will be used as chopsticks as they honor my now gone fishies, but they'll definitely be on display =)


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

That's alright, ^_^


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

Donqui before I sprayed him with gloss coat









For Syriiven's Nana, for fielding all of our packages! XD


----------



## Rilly10 (Apr 1, 2013)

OMG I LOVE these! Let me know if you are interested in a custom order for a set!  soooo cute!!!


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

i can do customs. pm me with details


----------



## Rilly10 (Apr 1, 2013)

Will do on e I get a pic of my new guy! Thanks!


----------



## Rilly10 (Apr 1, 2013)

Sorry auto correct! *when I get a pic* lol


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

np. ^_^


----------

